
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a db for managing connected devices in a LAN? - ng-user
I&#x27;m looking for an intelligent approach to storing multiple MAC addresses (devices), their status in realtime ie. online vs offline, as well as other generic fields (frequency, IPV4, IPV6, etc.) in presumably a database. I&#x27;ve got a node application fetching data from an API about once every minute, I suppose I could populate a mongo collection for simplicity and keep track of online&#x2F;offline status to create a realtime-ish update of the connected devices. I feel like there&#x27;s probably a better way that I&#x27;m unaware of. Can anyone recommend something for a problem such as this?
======
stargrazer
manually: netbox
[https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox](https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox)

automatically: netdisco
[https://metacpan.org/pod/App::Netdisco](https://metacpan.org/pod/App::Netdisco)

